# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Sicily

## LindaP

We are starting to plan our 2 week trip next May to Italy, fly to Rome, drive to Pescara, in Abruzzo to see where Bill's dad was born, on to Calabria, where his mom was from, then drive (ferry) to Sicily. We will probably spend about 3 nights there, and wanted to know the best places to go? After that its the Amalfi, and my favorite place , besides St Barths, Praino!
  Thanks! Planning is the fun part. :)

----------


## MIke R

have been there lots...cant tell you much about lodging as we mostly stayed with family....

Temple of Hercules in Argrigento  is a must

Hiking up Mt Etna is very cool.....they even have ski lifts for when it snows..

Taormina is a great sea coast resort town....ride the cable cars up to town from the beach

I really liked Catagnia

The fishing town with my Moms last name  and where she is from, Alcamo, is  a very very cool place...great seafood

Syracusa is a  good place to go


Santa Croce and the church there is worth a look

----------


## andynap

It's a disgrace that I have not been to the land of my ancestors- at least my father's parents. Before I check out I intend to go. My mom didn't like the area mainly because her parents were from Rome- "the entitled" people. LOL

----------


## MIke R

you have to go Andy...it is a magnificent island...truly magnificent..if it were closer and easier to get to I would drop St Barts like a bad habit

we went every year until 9/11...and then my Mom refused to go....and now she is too frail to go....

I am very much looking forward to returning one day....Wendi and I have a "I'll show you my France and you show me your Italy/Sicily" vacation  in our wishlist....we'll make it happen....just dont know when

----------


## andynap

Oh I know everything you say is true- I will go- next year- Taormina and Syracusa

----------


## MIke R

the smell of lemons when you are sitting under a bunch of lemon trees in a little off the beaten path restaurant ....the smell of lemons is like noting I have ever smelt.....I went to this one place....surrounded by lemon trees...ordered dinner...and the waitress offered to feed me....I thought she was joking......

she wasnt......


I died and went to heaven......LOL

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Mike, and Andy....don't put it off!  
    I remember the lemons on Capri, what an intoxicating smell !!! I am so looking forward to seeing Sicily and returning to the Amalfi !

----------


## Petri

I always forget the lemons after a bottle of limoncello.

----------


## Theresa

Agrigento for sure.

----------


## carolgreen145

Syracusa is a good place to go


Santa Croce and the church there is worth a look

----------


## seasalt

I am planning a trip to Sicily.  Looking for cool places to stay. Views and ambience are important :cool: 

Villas and hotel suggestions are welcome. 

Merci and grazia in advance.

----------


## jcmc

i also have family in Calabria in san bennedetto ullano a very small village near Cosenza. they still live there and thrive in spite of the high unemployment and such. if you have time the aeolian islands near sicily are spectacular,especially panarea. we go often to Calabria and Italy and feel fortunate to have family there!!

----------


## marybeth

Not an Italy expert in any way...never been but am looking into it for a future trip. This is a recent article in the NYT that may interest you:

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/13/t...vel-guide.html

----------


## cec1

[QUOTE=LindaP;723844]. . . then drive (ferry) to Sicily. We will probably spend about 3 nights . . ./QUOTE]
Linda . . . so much to see in Sicily!  I think you’ll love it.  When I return home from current travel, I’ll send some suggestions.  Meanwhile, if you haven’t read it, I highly recommend that you read “The Leopard” (Il Gattopardo) before going to Sicily (there’s also a great old film (60s) based on the book, with Burt Lancaster & Claudia Cardinale . . . if interested, you can tour — by pre-arrangement — a portion of the palazzo in Palermo where a grand ballroom scene was filmed:  *Palazzo Valguarnera Gangi*, *Piazza Croce dei Vespri* in *Palermo*).

----------


## seasalt

Thank you,  jcmc, marybeth and cec1.
I've red "The Leopard" many years ago, Dennis.  Beautiful and enchanting!
We are getting super excited to check out this part of the world.    Have been to other parts of Italy, but never to Sicily.  Not yet:)

----------


## Disco

how big is the price difference in restaurants in Rome and Palermo?

----------

